# Who is in charge of JKD



## Wild Bill

Everybody who has ever been remotely connected to Bruce Lee has their own JKD organization. With Linda Lee sueing Inosanto how long will it be before no one can claim JKD instructorship without her organizations approval.

The instructor I train with was certified under the JKD nucleus group and is now training to get certified under Inosanto. I am not really concerned about rank at this point in my training but one of my goals is to become an instructor.

I think training in FMA is interesting but I am more interested learning FMA techniques and adding what is useful to OJKD/Jun Fan. It seems most JKD concepts instructors seek out multiple certifications in FMA and other arts and collect techniques and drills instead of boiling things down to what is usefull.

If I want to be a professional plumber clients will expect me to be certified through a professional 0rganization. If I want to be a profesional JKD instructor where should I look if Inosanto is out?


----------



## Gary Crawford

Give this a look- www.hardcorejkd.com


----------



## Troy Ostapiw/Canada

*Check out:   www.kellyworden.com*



*Datu Kelly Worden has had many influences in various martial arts.  People like Takay Kimura- (jkd, non- classical arts), Dr. Remmy Presas, (Modern Arnis), Jessie Glover; the list goes on and on.  Today Datu Kelly stands on his own, but his approach is truly combative and very much follows the path of jkd.*


----------



## Mark Lynn

Wild Bill said:
			
		

> 1) Everybody who has ever been remotely connected to Bruce Lee has their own JKD organization. With Linda Lee sueing Inosanto how long will it be before no one can claim JKD instructorship without her organizations approval.
> 
> 2) The instructor I train with was certified under the JKD nucleus group and is now training to get certified under Inosanto. I am not really concerned about rank at this point in my training but one of my goals is to become an instructor.
> 
> 3) I think training in FMA is interesting but I am more interested learning FMA techniques and adding what is useful to OJKD/Jun Fan. It seems most JKD concepts instructors seek out multiple certifications in FMA and other arts and collect techniques and drills instead of boiling things down to what is usefull.
> 
> 4) If I want to be a professional plumber clients will expect me to be certified through a professional 0rganization. If I want to be a profesional JKD instructor where should I look if Inosanto is out?



Wild Bill I added numbers to your post to address them.
1) I think you hit the nail on the head here, everyone seems to have their own JKD org.  And there is debates on OJKD vs JKDC or even JKDI.  And you are right about the lawsuit.

2)It's good to train under a qualified instrcutor and it's good that he is certified in one system and trying to get certified in another JKD system.  Sounds like you are getting the best of both worlds Ojkd from the Nucleus and JKDC from the Inosanto lineage.

3) This may be a way to pass on multiple things/techniques to their students instead of what they find works for them.  Plus the drills keep class interesting (appeal to a lot of people), the same goes for the multiple arts as well.

4) While I agree that if I was wanting a plumber I want a certified professional, however in the martial arts I might not need a certified person to teach me what I want to know.  I use to think it was all about rank and such and that is what might drive students my way.  Now however I believe that if I teach a good class to the student, if I can meet their needs, then they really don't care what organization I'm with or even my rank. 

This past weekend I finally hooked up with a student who got my name from the internet and contacted me about instruction.  I had explained to him before that I teach private lessons out at a local park my background etc. etc.  I'm sure he was rpobably disapointed when I drove up and I'm a overweight mid 40's guy instead of the in shape martial arts pro he probably thought I'd be.  Anyway he was thrilled to death with the lesson I taught. He told me he learned more in the two hour lesson I taught him, than he had at some sort of JKD school he briefly attended or the TKD lessons he had etc. etc.

I believe sometimes that we (as instructors) set our own ideas on what clients want (they want to know rank, lineage, etc. etc.) when in fact all they want is to be taught by a good compentent instructor and they get what they paid for (value for their dollar).  With that in mind, *I wouldn't worry about what org. is in charge* instead be the best student you can be in order to become the best instructor you can be.  And you will have students, and you will produce good ones on top of it.  

From the sounds of it you have a good instructor now, learn from him, he really has received his training from two of the best sources (I know there are other good sources as well) out there.  In time when you are an instructor then you might see about getting into an organization and becoming an instructor under that one as well.  But I really believe that if you make becoming the best instructor/student you can be the priority you won't have a problem getting into any good organization. 

Sorry about the long post
Mark


----------



## Jonathan Randall

The Boar Man said:
			
		

> Sorry about the long post
> Mark


No, thank you for the long post! You made some very great points. I have seen or been to workshops from instructors of the same art, different organizations, and both were extremely competent - they were also not on speaking terms. What a tragedy for the arts.

There are some great people and great instructors who are in different JKD camps. Hopefully, politics will someday recede into the background. I know TKD had some very, very rough patches in the mid 1960's to mid 1970's (still has politics, but nothing like the post 1965 troubles). Perhaps JKD and JKD influenced arts will have the same resurgence.

As you mentioned in your post, your student learned a lot from you in only a single lesson. Good JKD can open the eyes of any practitioner, IMHO.

I am sorry to see that the name of the art is now copyrighted. The Lee's do deserve to have a financial legacy from their husband and father but I think this development is unfortunate. Maybe I'm wrong, though. Although I did see parts of a demo by BL in the early 1970's I was too young to know what I was seeing. Just some guy doing Kung Fu like in the TV series my parents wouldn't allow me to watch. LOL.


----------



## Wild Bill

Thanks to all who replied.  I have a lot of ideas to chew on.


----------



## Mark Lynn

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> As you mentioned in your post, your student learned a lot from you in only a single lesson. Good JKD can open the eyes of any practitioner, IMHO.



Jonathan

I agree with you in regards with the rest your post.  However I wanted to clarify something with your statement here.

I don't teach JKD, nor was I teaching JKD to the student.  But "I agree good JKD can open the eyes of any practioner"   

I've been in the MAs for almost 25 years now and at first I wanted to learn SD, and I thought that I got that from my American karate TKD training.  I was exposed to the FMAs through Dan Inosanto (along with JKDC) and realized I didn't have a clue.  From that point on (1983) I made it a point to try and learn from the best instructors I could and to try and learn how to be the best instructor I could be in order to teach and pass on to others that which impacted my life.

However over time I have learned some things, in some cases rank means nothing, in others it means a lot.  Sometimes you learn a lot from the instructors at the big schools that sell the tapes and have the connections, and other times you can learn by slugging it out and getting your butt handed to you in a hot sweating garage dojo by people who do nothing but spar (and who care nothing about JKD, TKD, Karate politics, rank etc. etc.) (I'm refering to my karate instructors home dojo here   ).

To me, the most important thing is to have good quality instruction, and to learn to be a good instructor if that is your far off in the future goal.  In time I believe that rank, who's in charge of what, and even (for most of us American's) lineage really falls by the way side.

Mark


----------



## Mark Lynn

Wild Bill

If your current instructor is trying to get certified by Dan Inosanto in the JKDC group.  Might I suggest that you (if you want to be an instructor and have students some day) make a committment to go see some other instructors maybe in the form of seminars or camps to broaden your horizons some.

When you have trained for a good while in your current system (I'd suggest some intermediate rank level) take a trip (if there isn't anything nearby) and plan to go see one of the top instructors in JKDC or OJKD (or what ever).  This can be a great way to add tools to your tool box so to speak and be a way to help educate yourself on your chosen art.

Even though I don't practice JKD (never cared for the politics) I learned quite a bit of things to adapt to my karate/TKD training and through it and fell in love with the FMAs.  But it was through seminars with Inosanto, Larry Hartsell, Ted Lucay Lucay and others that I learned things, concepts etc. etc. that really helped broaden my outlook on JKD and the martial arts in general.

By remaining on the outside (even in my FMA training) I was able to go wherever and learn from whomever I wanted to.  I really didn't care or question who was in charge but rather do they have something I would like to learn.

Mark


----------



## still learning

Hello,  It maybe about MONEY?  Who own's the rights, will get the most money!

 JKD  has a great reputation in the martial art world.  

 Who should be the next leader for JKD?  UM?  Does it matter?  Mr Bruce lee is not around to steer it in the direction he wanted.

 It's just a name!   ...................................Aloha


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3

This is just like what happened to American Kenpo when Ed parker died.  All this sueing and bickering over WIDE SPREAD knowledge.  And usually by family members with limited martial arts experience but who want the MONEY that goes with the NAME.  I hope I'm wrong but it sounds like another case of people/family not worried about the "great masters" teachings and memories but about who gets the money that's made from them. Sigh.


----------



## Dancing Dragon

To me this entire situation seems like a routine process that nearly ever style goes through when it's been introduced to the public. The more students, the more interpretations of the particular style. That's why we have so many schools of Karate, Jujutsu and so on.

 I also believe it all depends on who you believe to be correct. And if it helps you defend yourself then you should use it. So just follow your own truth.


----------



## Flatlander

Dancing Dragon, welcome to Martial Talk.  Take a look around, and enjoy your stay here.  I look forward to your contributions. :asian:


----------



## Brad Dunne

This is just like what happened to American Kenpo when Ed parker died. All this sueing and bickering over WIDE SPREAD knowledge. And usually by family members with limited martial arts experience but who want the MONEY that goes with the NAME. I hope I'm wrong but it sounds like another case of people/family not worried about the "great masters" teachings and memories but about who gets the money that's made from them. Sigh. (Quote)..............

I'm not familiar with the suit Linda Lee has, so I'm going to take a wild assumption and say that perhaps she is in reality trying to protect what her husband taught and gave to people. Perhaps she is just flat out tired of everyone using the name JKD and not really teaching the concepts that was originally intended, thereby dishonoring Bruce and his teachings. I would think that if she was after just the money, wouldn't she have done this action years ago when JKD was at the hight of it's offerings?


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3

Brad Dunne said:
			
		

> I'm not familiar with the suit Linda Lee has, so I'm going to take a wild assumption and say that perhaps she is in reality trying to protect what her husband taught and gave to people. Perhaps she is just flat out tired of everyone using the name JKD and not really teaching the concepts that was originally intended, thereby dishonoring Bruce and his teachings. I would think that if she was after just the money, wouldn't she have done this action years ago when JKD was at the hight of it's offerings?


I hope you're right....but suing Dan Inosanto who was in at least 1 of Lee's movies? has his pictures in at least 4 of Lee's books? and is widely considered to be Bruce Lee's best/closest student?  Sue Dan Inosanto for dishonoring Lee's teaching's when he is arguably doing the most to continue to promote Lee's art such as travelling the world doing seminars and releasing instructional videos and interviews that praise Bruce Lee endlessly?  Sue Dan Inosanto for tryng to continue Lee's work and adhere to Bruce Lee's philosophy of "being formless"?  To me that sounds very unlikely from a logical standpoint considering how long Dan Inosanto was by Lee's side and how long Dan Insanto has been close to the Lee family.  I would assume she would sue the people that no one ever heard of until after Bruce Lee's death instead of Dan Inosanto.  You know the JKD experts that popped up over night?  Or maybe it's just because Dan Inosanto might make the most money off of JKD?  I don't know the answer but from the honor side of things,  I hope you're right or it's another sad day for the martial arts indeed.


----------



## Toasty

Anyone have actual source for this supposed law suit?  

I have heard this as an internet rumor for  years, and to this day no one has been able to state that there is in fact any type of suit that involves Linda Lee and Dan Inosanto...  its always " i heard..."  or I know a guy who is friends with..." or some other BS.


----------



## Aikia

I have heard that the Lee vs Inosanto suit had to do with ownership of Bruce Lee's training equipment and gear that had been left at the Inosanto Academy and never retreived. I don't think it was a personal injury or anything other than simple possession/location of Bruce Lee items. No attempt to take over control or attempt to lessen the importance of Dan Inosanto to JKD.

To answer your question the Bruce Lee family have always been in charge of jeet kune do. At this point they seem to be more vocal and focused on their attention to preserving Bruce Lee's legacy. I might add that I don't think this will stop instructors from teaching individual versions of JKD.


----------



## achilles

I was under the impression that at least part of the suit dealt with the use of certain terms such as Jeet Kune Do, Jun Fan as well as the famous yin/yang symbol with the chinese characters and arrows surrounding it popularized by Lee.  That seems to be the impetus of Inosanto's changing of the logo he uses now as well as the change of the name of some of the classes he offers (i.e. Jeet Kune rather than Jun Fan).

It seems like a rather unfortunate and divisive turn of events.


----------



## Toasty

AKIA, no offense man, but your very first words are "I have heard" - thats what all the rumors of the supposed suit start with... not actual proof.


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3

Toasty said:
			
		

> AKIA, no offense man, but your very first words are "I have heard" - thats what all the rumors of the supposed suit start with... not actual proof.


Actually all knowledge pertaining to a suit such as this should start with "I have heard" or something similar as confidentiality law prohibits details of personal suits like this from being released as fact.  This isn't the type of lawsuit where it's an important public figure who has a press release about a pending case.  So if someone does present "concrete facts" then they are open to a suit as well which would be quite foolish on their part just to sate others appetite for knowledge.


----------



## Toasty

Yeah, I get what your saying... but dont understand me too quickly. 
All I am getting at is the supposed lawsuit may not (probably does not) even exist. The whole rumour of it started waaaay back when the JKD nuculus was started. 
And as i understand it, since then Linda & Dan have been in touch on & off and there has never been even a hint of any animosity, let alone the lawsuit talk.

So the whole "I heard Linda is suing Danny" BS is more than likely just that, BS.

No one even seems to able to agree on what this phantom lawsuit is about - so they just fill in what they think it would be about based on their feelings for either side...

anyway, its all ridiculousness...

Rob


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3

Well I guess you take what you can get. But exactly why are you asking for detailed concrete info on ridiculous BS? Just a thought and no I'm not trying to be a jerk. Just that that's a little contradictory.

Respectfully,
James


----------



## Toasty

Not asking for concrete info about the lawsuit - just concrete info that there EVEN IS a lawsuit - which no one can provide...

Ya big Jerk!!     ( j/k  LOL ).


see ya

Rob


----------



## kroh

The easy thing to do in regards to finding out who's in charge ( with Wild Bills's reference to him finding a teacher ) is to do what you are doing.  Talk to people and find out what people are teaching.  Start networking and find out who has the skills that you want.  

Go to those people and petition to train with them ( not always easy, but usually possible).  And then forget all the politics.  The lawyers get paid to argue about that stuff...let *them* do it.


Let's not forget the whole point... no matter what we call it...we are all trying to learn how to knock some one's lights out.  Whether you learn it with fist, foot, or a 45 calibre brick...Just hit the guy.  When you deck some one "off the floor," they are not going to tell the police, "I tried to steel his wallet but I caught a nasty 'gua chuie' to the chin...<whispers to the cop> But i think he is mixing the Original Jun Fan with some of the concepts stuff...some one ought to tell him that stuff is from different organizations."

Find a good instructor ( reputation can only take you so far, you're going to need to train with them to guage their skill as both a kung fooligan and a teacher ) and just train.

Good JKD is out there...just like anything worth anything...it will be worth the effort when you find it. 

Regards, 
Walt


----------



## Nanalo74

Great thread. Everyone is making valid points. I'd like to weigh in on the topic if I may.

My instructor, Sifu Barry Cuda, recently had a conversation with someone in the know regarding the whole lawsuit thing. It's actually Shannon Lee, Bruce's daughter, who is spearheading all of this. She had Bruce Lee's name and likeness trademarked as well as the name Jeet Kune Do and the symbol (the yin yang with the arrows and the Chinese characters). Her lawyers issued a cease and desist order to Dan Inosanto barring him from using the name JKD and the symbol on any of his products (academy t-shirts and such) and his website. She's going after the first-generation students first, then she'll move on to the 2nd gen, like Vunak and Richardson. Even MA magazines like Inside Kung Fu won't publish articles on JKD because she hasn't given express written permission to anyone to do so. If you notice, anytime Bruce Lee or JKD are mentioned in an interview they put the little "TM" symbol after. So where does that leave the rest of us who have been training in the art and want to propogate it?

Well, when we heard about the whole mess we (Barry and I) were stuck at a crossroads. We had just launched our own website and were in the process of filming our instructional DVD series. We were also preparing to advertise in Inside Kung Fu. Barry has been studying JKD and FMA for nearly 20 years under Dan Inosanto and Paul Vunak (the lion's share of his training coming from the latter). So here we are ready to do this thing and we find out that we can't say JKD anymore. We could just say Kali, but what we do is not purely Kali, is it? There's Wing Chun in there, Silat, Jiu Jitsu, greco-roman, shootfighting, JKD, etc. Not only that, but we don't teach the way most JKDC teachers teach. We don't have a Jun Fan class on Monday, a Kali class on Wed, a Silat class on Fri, a Muay Thai class on Sat, etc. We teach the ranges and what works in each range. If it's trapping day, it's trapping day, Wing Chun, Kali, JKD, whatever works in that range. 

So we decided to call our system "Filipino Kali Mixed Martial Arts" and run with that. After all, Barry and Vunak parted ways years ago and Barry wasn't about to ask for an apprenticeship from Dan after 20 years. 

If Shannon Lee wants to control the use of her father's name and art, fine. It's her legacy, she has that right. She's not gonna stop me from teaching the effective street combat strategies and techniques that I know work. She's not gonna stop me from making a living. Her father just won't get the credit. And that is truly sad, because he deserves it.

Vic www.combatartsusa.com


----------



## arnisador

I'd like to hear more about Shannon Lee's actions--it seems a bit late to try to take back "Jeet Kune Do" as a reserved name, no? I wonder if people are just giving up because of teh cost of fighting a lawsuit.


----------



## Flatlander

I really don't see any point speculating or contributing to internet rumours until someone can provide some evidence of these legal issues, or at least a public statement by Shannon Lee. _Let's please leave that alone_ until someone brings something definitive to bear on the discussion.

 :asian:


----------



## arnisador

That's what I'm looking for--something substantive.


----------



## guromkb

Politics and semantics my friends. Unfortunately in the Martial Arts world these things continue to pop up. You saw it in the Kenpo world as soon as Mr. Parker passed away (may he rest in peace) and you see it in Wing Tsun after the Boztepe split from Leung Ting etc etc. I have left Pekititirsia Kali over politics...there are way to many chiefs in this world and to be honest with you it is ********. As far as JKD goes...oh well let her do what she wants, there is nothing in the name it's the skill that one posesses that matters. But it is sad that a one time great innovative concept has been dragged through the mud on more than one occasion, I'm sure Bruce Lee would be dissapointed to say the least. Just my rants!


----------



## Toasty

Well, it turns out there really is a lawsuit - as mentioned, spearheaded by Shannon Lee. 
Amazing what money does to a person.

Apparently Guro Inosanto (who I would submit - does not (and has not) need to use the Lee name or JKD for a LONNNNNG time) has changed the spelling so that (for his students sake) he will be able to use "JKD".
I dont think you can trademark random letters...LOL.

Take a look at his site, the classes for JKD are now Jeet Kuen Do.


----------



## arnisador

Holy Cow, this is true!

See:
http://inosanto.com/wrapper.php?file=academy_schedule.htm


----------



## Nanalo74

Barry told me to go ahead and explain how we found out about all this.

As I mentioned earlier, we had just launched our website and were in the process of filming our DVDs. We had written a couple of articles and were purchasing ad space in Inside Kung Fu. Dave Cater, editor of IKF told us that he could not accept any articles about Jeet Kune Do. 

Over breakfast in Las Vegas, Dave proceeded to explain to Barry the details of the lawsuit situation. He said that he has had to reject articles by several well known JKD instructors because he simply cannot publish anything about JKD. 

So now these guys that have been teaching this art for 20 - 30 years have to figure out what they're gonna do. That's why we just came up with another name. After all, Bruce said not to fuss over it, and it is in essence a mixed martial art.

Vic www.combatartsusa.com


----------



## arnisador

Nanalo74 said:
			
		

> That's why we just came up with another name. After all, Bruce said not to fuss over it


I love this attitude! that is indeed exactly what he said.


----------



## Brother John

Wild Bill said:
			
		

> Everybody who has ever been remotely connected to Bruce Lee has their own JKD organization. With Linda Lee sueing Inosanto how long will it be before no one can claim JKD instructorship without her organizations approval.
> 
> The instructor I train with was certified under the JKD nucleus group and is now training to get certified under Inosanto. I am not really concerned about rank at this point in my training but one of my goals is to become an instructor.
> 
> I think training in FMA is interesting but I am more interested learning FMA techniques and adding what is useful to OJKD/Jun Fan. It seems most JKD concepts instructors seek out multiple certifications in FMA and other arts and collect techniques and drills instead of boiling things down to what is usefull.
> 
> If I want to be a professional plumber clients will expect me to be certified through a professional 0rganization. If I want to be a profesional JKD instructor where should I look if Inosanto is out?



You bring up some good points.
Being "In Charge" of JKD is kind of a funny way to look at things I think. If you read Bruce's thoughts no what JKD IS in its essence, NO-ONE and Everyone is "In charge" of Jeet Kune Do, because it's a personal path of self expression. 
Authority requires conformity, heterodoxy. 
JKD rejects conformity outright, is the antithesis of heterodoxy..... yet there are still people scurrying to find out "Who's got the JKD authority??". 

You mention the JKD people seeking out certification or promotion through the FMA's....that's true. That happens a LOT! Thing is, by revolving around FMA, MuiThai and Silat SO MUCH....the general JKD society ((((in general)))) ends up forming a kind of defacto heterodoxy. I think this is due, in large part, because people sought to grab onto the coat tails of JKD soon after Mr. Lee's passing, by turning and chaising after Mr. Inosanto, as though he held every key. While his views should be inspected as he was the closest to Lee, the fact that HIS expression of JKD is heavily colored by his involvement in the FMA. So now something that was originally intended to be "Formlessness-form" ....more or less has a heavily "FMA" biased center, and thus a more confined parameters on what JKD "IS".

interesting turn of events.

Your Brother
John


----------



## James Kovacich

Wild Bill said:
			
		

> Everybody who has ever been remotely connected to Bruce Lee has their own JKD organization. With Linda Lee sueing Inosanto how long will it be before no one can claim JKD instructorship without her organizations approval.
> 
> The instructor I train with was certified under the JKD nucleus group and is now training to get certified under Inosanto. I am not really concerned about rank at this point in my training but one of my goals is to become an instructor.



The nucleus had a membrship base that they "recognized" but they did not certify anyone. They did refer students to "nucleus instructors" for instruction and certification but as an organization did not certify anyone.


----------



## bcbernam777

Maybe everyone could just use the name Jeet Kune, which realistically should not have any trademark on it because "Jeet Kune" was the name of a drill taught to all of Yip Mans students in the early HK days


----------



## arnisador

I didn't know that! What's the drill?


----------



## James Kovacich

bcbernam777 said:
			
		

> Maybe everyone could just use the name Jeet Kune, which realistically should not have any trademark on it because "Jeet Kune" was the name of a drill taught to all of Yip Mans students in the early HK days


 I'm pretty sure it's also a name of a form in the Eagle Claw Gung Fu system. I always wondered if Bruce "borrowed" his arts name from them. Eagle Claw Grandmaster Lily Lau is here in the S.F. Bay Area and when Bruce was here he was young and ambitious, evolving and developing his martial art system.


----------



## bcbernam777

arnisador said:
			
		

> I didn't know that! What's the drill?


The drill is more of a concept in action so can take on a few different forms, the main form I have been taught by Sifu Fung is 2 oponants stand facing each other:

Person A) Starts to chain punch
Person B) intercepts those chain punches using Whu Sau and then follows that energy deflecting the incoming force of the punches whilst moving in closer and closer, as close as they can get to the oponants confinced area, they then move back outside of the confind area, the process is repeated until person "A" starts to burn on the shoulders the excercise is immediatly stop and the oponants swap roles.

The purpose fo the excercise for the person punching is to test their stance and to get their shoulder loose by utilissing the correct energy, the purpose for person B is to learn how to simply follow and then direct their oponants force, and how to use that to get the advantage, and intercept and move into the enemy's confined area


----------



## arnisador

OK, thanks! This was news to me.


----------



## bcbernam777

arnisador said:
			
		

> OK, thanks! This was news to me.


I dont think many people know about it, it was definitly taught to YM's earlier students, but I am not sure about his later students, maybe, I will ask Sifu tomorow for clarification. If you like I will post some pictures of the excercise???


----------



## Andrew Green

Now, I'm no lawyer...

 But does she have any chance at winning this if it goes to court?

 Trademarks have to be defended to remain valid, and if it has been in general use for the past 30 years internationally, I'd say thats a pretty big undefended period.  It's also not like she can deny knowledge that they where doing it.

 Whole thing stinks...  But, names are only good if people uses them, if she cuts the top guys like Dan Inosanto out of it, the Trademarked name "Jeet Kun Do" will be pretty wrothless...


----------



## arnisador

bcbernam777 said:
			
		

> If you like I will post some pictures of the excercise???


 Please, yes! As a JKD student I find it very interesting!


----------



## arnisador

Is there any public info. on the Lees' lawsuit yet? A news story, or official website?


----------



## Flatlander

arnisador said:
			
		

> OK, thanks! This was news to me.


No, if you're a JKD student you've likely done something similar to this.  In application, when the straight (say left for starters) punch comes in, you tan sao with the mirror hand, follow the energy back, and strike back at the opponent using their energy as their hand follows its natural return path.  The drill itself excludes the return strike, rather, you (defender) do not strike, attacker follows up with right straight, you tan sao with your left, follow the energy, repeat, repeat, etc.  Start slow, speed up as you can.

You've done this, I'm sure.


----------



## arnisador

Aaahh...I think you're right. Thanks! Now I'm going to have to see it done to be sure though.


----------



## joeygil

Just to clarify, on Sifu Dan's website, the class is listed merely as "Jeet Kuen" - no "Do" listed.

Secondly where he use to have the JKD logo, it's that new Saturn ring looking Ying Yang and it says "The Intercepting Way" below.


And to further clarify, the Jeet Kuen class strives to teach what Sijo Bruce Lee taught during his lifetime.  It seems to mix things from various periods.  

For example, we're right lead (unlike the Mixed Martial Arts / Phase classes*), we do the kicking set and kicking form, 2 different wooden dummy sets ("Jun Fan" = Wing Chun version and JKD form that Sijo came up with), chi sau, no Kali and little if any Muay Thai.

Sifu Dan teaches the level 3 classes.

* Mixed Martial Arts class listed is essentially "JKDC" not what most people consider MMA.  For that there's the Vale Tudo and Shooto classes.


----------



## arnisador

Thanks for this info.! I'm taking a JKD class now that is mixed just as you indicate--some Wing Chun, some Jun Fan, some JKD...


----------



## bcbernam777

I am a wing chun practicioner and will remain so until I draw my last breath, but I must say that of what I have seen (yes I have studied JKD) that Dan Inosanto, has the same driving thirst for martial knowledge that Bruce did, if I ever did JKD again (not that I will) then I would move heaven and earth to study with Mr Inosanto. It shoudl be noted that Bruce never meant JKD to be a system but a way, his legacy was a collection of principals that we could absorb or ignore. our choice, who owns these principals?? the universe does, no one can put a copyright on principals only methodology.


----------

